

Dice Tech Salary Survey [pdf] - dak1
http://marketing.dice.com/pdf/Dice_TechSalarySurvey_2015.pdf

======
bt3
Although it would have been tough to quantify, I would have loved to see some
sort of analysis regarding culture in certain areas versus others, and maybe
how that influences hours worked (overtime too), compensation, growth of
companies, etc.

I only bring this up as I had the opportunity to visit with about a dozen
businesses in Silicon Valley a few weeks back and one of the biggest things I
noticed was the "all-inclusive" company culture.

